# Expanding Collet



## Michael Russell (May 16, 2015)

Question! 

Does anyone own or use an expanding collet chuck? I'm looking for something that expands in a hole that is minimum of a quarter inch.

Any and all info you have would be wonderful!
Michael


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2015)

You might look at pin chucks... I don't ever remember seeing an expanding chuck that small.


----------



## Final Strut (May 16, 2015)

You can get them at Enco.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 16, 2015)

Also at bell tool co http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Michael Russell (May 17, 2015)

DKMD said:


> You might look at pin chucks... I don't ever remember seeing an expanding chuck that small.



Unfortunately a pin chuck won't work with what I need.

Thanks!


----------



## Final Strut (May 17, 2015)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/68271-interstate-expanding-machinable-lathe-arbors-240-3198.html


----------



## Michael Russell (May 17, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/68271-interstate-expanding-machinable-lathe-arbors-240-3198.html



I actually don't know what that is. Expanding collets were dead on what I needed (I think).


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2015)

So just to be clear, You want something that will expand inside a 1/4 inch hole to hold something from the inside while you turn? If so than the Expanders Scott posted would be what you are looking for. You'd still need something to hold them (Like the Beall collet chuck posted above although there are a number of less expensive options like the one from PSI) unless you could get with a MT taper to fit your lathe.


----------

